# Whats in my nests (warning over 40 pics!)



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry so many pics, but i've got so many beautiful babies to show off 

First up 4 little hairless babies



























The hairless came from a litter of 8 and were removed after a female killed 4 of them, they were put to a surrogate mother who had a similarly aged litter, here they are...































































altogether


















Another mixed litter PEW's, broken and black tans


















Some pinkies


















A lovely litter of shiny satins


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

More PEW, black tans, choc tans and broken


















More pinkies



























Some pinkies just minutes old, not even had first feed yet, these i have just put with a surrogate mother as their own mother was just abandoning them after birthing and had eaten a few too...



























Two little brokens that are staying, a grey doe and a black satin buck









with some of their siblings, cousins, distant cousins etc


















Couple of litters from hairless Doe's x stone satin normal Buck, doesn't look like any are hairless this time...



























A litter from a Long coated 'grey' normal Doe x Banded hairless Buck



























Babies from Naomi's Satin BEW buck, while hes here i put him with 3 doe's, PEW normal, PEW satin and BEW normal to see if i got anymore BEW satins...
4 satin PEW's but no BEW's...









Odd babies from next Doe, 2 appear to be hairless but the parents have no history of hairless whatsoever??? will have to wait and see what comes of those!



























Last doe's pinkies, some black eyes there, fingers crossed!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Lovely broken satins you have :love1 So many pinks!


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

:snooty Not fair

You have far too many mice and should therefore share :!: :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Most of them will be available once ready


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't mind lots of photos when they are that nice and fab quality! Very lovely babies you have there, that "silver" broken doe (what colour IS that!? maybe lilac as it has DE's!?) is stunning, lovely colour combo!

Vi x x x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

violet1991 said:


> Don't mind lots of photos when they are that nice and fab quality! Very lovely babies you have there, that "silver" broken doe (what colour IS that!? maybe lilac as it has DE's!?) is stunning, lovely colour combo!
> 
> Vi x x x


Which one Vi, the older doe near the beginning referred to as 'grey'? It's a blue broken if so.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I just put grey because that whats colour it is, but not sure in mouse terms what colour it is exactly!

If its blue then thats fab, i have a few selfs and broken ones  but i've not had one broken with patches like that and your right, its a lovely colour combination which is why i'm keeping her, and will no doubt breed from her  i'm really getting into breeding brokens and producing them in lovely colours!

I thought blues were very solid though? well the pics i've seen are, mine have ticked fur, blue with white/silver tips to it, i thought it may be something else....?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If they're not selectively bred for colour blues get what is known as heathering, which gives the appearance you describe. I believe it's allowed in rats but it's considered a fairly big fault in mice.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Ahh i once heard of it being called Silver-blue, or Silver-grey for a darker...
I'm guessing they must be an American standard.

So confusing when theres different rules! :? :roll:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No, silver grey, silver brown and silver fawn are standardised in the UK, but they are black, agouti and fawn with the silvered gene. It's not a common gene though and there aren't many breeders of them. Most of the time people have mice that appear similar to silvered it can be attributed to brindling of white hairs into coloured areas (a fault), old age, injury or something else. In the case of a blue then I'd definitely say heathering was the most likely.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

I love how some of the chocolate broken satins have a carmel color ears... ADORABLE


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Never going to get my head around this genetic stuff! :roll:

If i bred from my blues that have this ticked fur, is it possible i could produce them in a more solid blue, or will the ticking just keep being passed down?

Would i need a more solid mouse to breed from to stand a chance of getting decent coloured young?

are these all considered as Heathered Blues in different shades, they came from the same litter....or is one something else...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Selective breeding is the key to getting the even blue colour along with the correct coloured feet, toenails and ears which always become pale in non selectively bred blues (and even show ones). But if you wanted to try and show blues you'd have to start with new stock, you wouldn't be able to bring the ones in the photos up to show standard (sorry!). Another problem with blues is that they suffer from tan vents, as with a lot of selfs - again if not selectively bred this tan can 'creep' behind the ears and up the flanks.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah i know i wouldn't get show standard from my stock, theres no way to produce to correct proportions from what i've got, i just wondered if i could get a good colour from what i have.

Its no biggie, i'm not breeding show stock at the moment, i only have a self black and a satin fawn that are anywhere near show standard (apart from slight faults) but the black doe hasn't produced me a litter in the 2-3 months i've had her anyway


----------



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

all of your mice look outstanding. I love the satins.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> If they're not selectively bred for colour blues get what is known as heathering, which gives the appearance you describe. I believe it's allowed in rats but it's considered a fairly big fault in mice.


Only in russian blue (and colours that include russian blue, like russian silver), where the heathering and short dense coat are part of the standard  British blues have to be an even and solid colour down to the skin, no heathering allowed


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Velvet, I think your brokens are very pretty, especially the satins  2 of my daughters mice are "cow print" ones, I have a real liking for splodgie patterns


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Some pics of the hairless carrier x hairless litter now they've developed colour, and i can also say that the larger amount have turned out hairless which i'm chuffed about, not had any from the girls in previous litter, proves they are carriers now, dead happy with the result 

2 carrier agouti banded




































1 normal blue mis-mark banded



























3 normal mixed shades light young, mis-mark banded










and the hairless young


















little agouti









The parents!
This is one of the females, but none of these young are hers, she is pregnant at the moment though and always produces 100% as the male is hairless  









agouti broken female hairless carrier, one mum


















an other mum, not entirely sure on colour but in the flesh she looks poor blue, but almost brown in pics...


















and the buck, hes a fuzzy


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

It could be a really bad idea me meeting you... I've narrowed my wants list to 10 :lol: :roll:


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Aw I LOVE the mis-marked banded blue! He reminds me of Henry, my Texel Blue buck because he has a random little spot of white on his stomach :lol:


----------



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

They are all scrummy!

I am mouseless at the moment and trying to decided what to start with and you are NOT making it any easier :lol:

I LOVE the moo-marked ones that belong to the 'surrogate' doe at the beggining - they are gorgeous :lol: !

Ali


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

I love the satins!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I will have to do some 'then and now' pics as i still have a lot of these babies, and they're all looking gorgeous! some have even had litters of their own :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Great idea! I'd love to see some 'now' pics!


----------

